# Armco Park in Warren County is now a pay lake



## Jake_Blues

Armco Park in Warren County 

Just a heads up to anyone that may be going out to Armco Park, it is now a pay lake. As of April 1 2010 it cost $5.00 for a fishing pass for the day. Prior to that all you needed was a valid fishing license.

There is $7.00 fee to put your boat in and here is the strange one. You can paddle around the lake in a canoe or kayak (after you pay the $7.00) however you are not allowed to fish from the kayak or canoe. I asked why and was told that is just the rule. No wading or float tube either. 

If you are going to go there I would call first since it seems that these are new rules and perhaps will change. You can rent a boat with or with out a trolling motor.

This was the first time for me at this lake and I decided to try and fish from the bank I was able to make my way through the brush but I figure in a few weeks you will be limited to only certain areas. The water temperature was 48 degrees on Friday all I caught was a 6 inch bass.

Since I cannot fish from my kayak I doubt that I will return to this lake.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Not that it matters to me , but if you rent their boat can you fish from it or if you launch your own boat other than a canoe or kayak can you fish from those?


----------



## Jake_Blues

You can rent their boats with or with out a trolling motor or use your own boat and fish out of them. Actually the spots by the golf course can only be reached by a boat. There were about 10-15 boats on the lake all fishing on Friday.


----------



## Ol'Bassman

Here are the rates:

_Bank Fishing_:

Adults (16-54) $5/Day Seniors(55+)/Military $3/Day Juniors (5-15) $2/Day

_Fish and Launch_:

Adults $12/Day Seniors $7/Day

_Boat Rental Rates_:

John Boat w/Motor (Trolling w/Battery) $10/hr. $15/3 hrs. $20/6 hrs.

John Boat/Canoe/Kayak $5/hr. $9/3 hrs. $13/6 hrs.

2 Seat Pedal Boat $6/.5 hr. $13/hr. (Limited Availability)

4 Seat Pedal Boat $9/ .5 hr. $13/hr. 

Battery Only (if available) $9/ hr. $13/3 hrs.


FISHING RULES: Bass and all other fish not listed below must be released back into the lake if caught. A Daily, Weekly or Seasonal Fishing Pass is required to fish in the park. Fishing is catch-and-release except for the following:

Crappie: 8" or larger, 15/day
Walleye: 16" or larger, 4/day
Channel Catfish: Any size, 1/day
Flathead Catfish: Under 18", 1/day
Grass Carp: Under 18", 6/day


----------



## KayaKarl

Actually you can kayak fish. It doesn't matter if you have a bass boat or kayak, if you pay the fish and launch pass for $12 for adult and $7 for senior you can fish from your kayak. I think someone may have gotten the wrong information one day.


----------

